# Odis O-Genny V2 RDTA BF



## Rob Fisher (1/12/17)

Well my O-Genny V2's just arrived via DHL before the weekend! Happy Days! Popping in a Framed Staple Coil was a piece of cake as was wicking the V2! The part that really excites me beyond belief is squonking to fill an RDTA and no mess at all... no over squonking... only been using it for a few minutes but I know this is a game changer for me! Damn what a clever idea! 


Comes with different drip tip options and an ultem tank if you prefer it.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Amir (1/12/17)

The clear cap on that mod looks the part like no other!! Sexy AF

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dexter305 (1/12/17)

I was about to say the same thing!!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (1/12/17)

@Rob Fisher , this looks very interesting
As a matter of interest, how much juice does the RDTA take versus the squonk bottle?

When you squonk, do you just hold it until the RDTA is full?
I suppose you can fill it up about 3 or 4 times?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (1/12/17)

Silver said:


> @Rob Fisher , this looks very interesting
> As a matter of interest, how much juice does the RDTA take versus the squonk bottle?
> 
> When you squonk, do you just hold it until the RDTA is full?
> I suppose you can fill it up about 3 or 4 times?



Not exactly sure Hi Ho @Silver but will test it when I get a chance... I never let the RDTA tank get empty and was squonking all the time because it was so KEWL to watch and no oversquonk! QAt a guess I would say you are probably right about 3 to 4 maybe 5 times.

And yes I squonk till the tank is full then let go and that's how it stays! Chicken Dinner!

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Silver (1/12/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Not exactly sure Hi Ho @Silver but will test it when I get a chance... I never let the RDTA tank get empty and was squonking all the time because it was so KEWL to watch and no oversquonk! QAt a guess I would say you are probably right about 3 to 4 maybe 5 times.
> 
> And yes I squonk till the tank is full then let go and that's how it stays! Chicken Dinner!



Cool Rob!
And whats the vape like on that RDTA?
My only experience with a RDTA is with the Avo24 and I like it alot. Gives a rich deep dense vape.


----------



## Rob Fisher (1/12/17)

Silver said:


> Cool Rob!
> And whats the vape like on that RDTA?
> My only experience with a RDTA is with the Avo24 and I like it alot. Gives a rich deep dense vape.



I put in a framed staple instead of my normal Fused Clapton and while the vapour is good the flavour was disappointing until I kept the coil warm... and I'm vaping it on a single unregulated mod... on the weekend I'm gonna switch back to my Fused Clapton because I think that is the issue... warm up time is a little too long... once I get it going the flavour is fine but I need to change coils...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Kalashnikov (2/12/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> I put in a framed staple instead of my normal Fused Clapton and while the vapour is good the flavour was disappointing until I kept the coil warm... and I'm vaping it on a single unregulated mod... on the weekend I'm gonna switch back to my Fused Clapton because I think that is the issue... warm up time is a little too long... once I get it going the flavour is fine but I need to change coils...


Rob I'm using a 22mm bf rdta and it's been my flavour choice tank . the problem may be that it's 24mm . try a big coil in there 3.5 -4mm. May work better

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/12/17)

I wasn't happy with the flavour from my fused clapton and with a little help from my friends @SAVapeGear and @Christos I built a spaced Ni80 24 5 wrap coil... 0.36Ω and I'm much happier...

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/12/17)

If over squonking frustrates you as much as it does me then the Odis O-Genny V2 BF RDTA is for you! I have never had a BF setup so clean and juice free!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Silver (5/12/17)

That looks amazing @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Christos (5/12/17)

Juice capacity for days!
After a full day's use, I started with 13ml fully loaded...

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## Christos (5/12/17)

I just need to add that this is one of the most practical setups.

Juice capacity is more than a days use. Flavour is good, I still need to play with the coil placement and the best coil etc.
Just need to find some 4000 Mah 20700s and battery life should last a good 8 to 10ml!

This is what I have been looking for, for a long time!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver (6/12/17)

Man that sounds so appealing the way you explained it @Christos !

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (14/12/17)

Just a heads up for those of you wanting to get your hands on an O-Genny V2... new stock will go up on the web site on Monday!

https://www.odiscollection.com/product/21375/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (24/12/17)

Anyone after an O-Genny V2 limited quantities have just been added to the web site! 

https://www.odiscollection.com/product/21375/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos (24/12/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Anyone after an O-Genny V2 limited quantities have just been added to the web site!
> 
> https://www.odiscollection.com/product/21375/
> View attachment 117242


If anyone is ordering I want a clear cap

Reactions: Like 1


----------

